# In my opinion - The most impressive demonstration of Kung Fu on Youtube



## Mr. President (Feb 27, 2013)

This video is a very rare example of a fight between a Shaolin monk and a Taekwondo black belt. 

Watching this video, a few things impressed me about the monk:

1) At 1:48, he launches a very impressive combo that culminated in a beautiful tornado kick. I'm as far away from a Kung Fu expert as can be, but the technique seemed flawless to me. 

2) At 2:41 he goes again. Once more, I admire the technique. How clean and fluid his attacks are. 

3) What most impressed me wasn't his attack, but his defense. At 1:06, the Taekwondo guy goes off on an impressive kicking combo at very high speed, and the monk simply reacts by moving away from the attack very quickly, but also very calmly. He doesn't put his hands over his head to protect himself because of the blast of oncoming kicks. He moves away, remains very calm and keeps constant eye contact with the attacker all throughout. That impressed the hell out of me.

4) Kudos also to the TKD guy. Very skillful stuff. Represented his art well.

I want more videos like this. A minute of that kind of fighting is a lot more impressive to me than hours of MMA and UFC. It's not sporty. No gloves. No points. No rounds. No countdown. Just a referee and an unscripted fight (Not that I think that UFC and MMA is scripted, mind you). Really beautiful stuff.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 27, 2013)

Saw a video of this fight a while ago, without the slowmo stuff, and the oohaah aspect..really enjoyed it, but a bit too flashy for my taste, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 27, 2013)

Very pretty and the participants are undoubtedly skilled.  However, that was a demonstration, not a fight.  There's a big difference between the two.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 27, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> This video is a very rare example of a fight between a Shaolin monk and a Taekwondo black belt.


Ok... It's already been stated, but this was not a fight. This was a patty cake demonstration only. Nobody was out to hit anybody. Actually if somebody had been hit, I think the striker would been terribly embarassed.
If it were a fight, it'd be a guy in Sanda short, not pinkish (WTF????) robes with a shaved head. It'd be a guy looking to take somebody's head clean off, not somebody reluctant to engage.


Mr. President said:


> Watching this video, a few things impressed me about the monk:


He's not a monk. He's a kid with a shaved head & pinkish (WTF????) robes.



Mr. President said:


> 1) At 1:48, he launches a very impressive combo that culminated in a beautiful tornado kick. I'm as far away from a Kung Fu expert as can be, but the technique seemed flawless to me.


It was a perfectly lovely & useless technique. Again... not out to hit let alone hurt. Just look good.


Mr. President said:


> 2) At 2:41 he goes again. Once more, I admire the technique. How clean and fluid his attacks are.


See above.


Mr. President said:


> 3) What most impressed me wasn't his attack, but his defense. At 1:06, the Taekwondo guy goes off on an impressive kicking combo at very high speed, and the monk simply reacts by moving away from the attack very quickly, but also very calmly. He doesn't put his hands over his head to protect himself because of the blast of oncoming kicks. He moves away, remains very calm and keeps constant eye contact with the attacker all throughout. That impressed the hell out of me.


It's easy to move away when you know you're not going to be actually chased down.



Mr. President said:


> 4) Kudos also to the TKD guy. Very skillful stuff. Represented his art well.


Sure. He looked good with the TKD. So did the kid trying to figure out what to do with forms based wushu without Sanda training.



Mr. President said:


> I want more videos like this. A minute of that kind of fighting is a lot more impressive to me than hours of MMA and UFC. It's not sporty. No gloves. No points. No rounds. No countdown. Just a referee and an unscripted fight (Not that I think that UFC and MMA is scripted, mind you). Really beautiful stuff.


Ok... I'd suggest "36 Chambers" or "Shaolin vs Lama" or anything from Golden Harvest or the Shaw Brothers. Otherwise, "kung fu fightin'" as it were... is dirty, ugly & violent. Basically... UFC or MMA, just no ground play. You'll get knifed down there.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 27, 2013)

Needs some aggression.


----------



## mograph (Feb 27, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Needs some aggression.


Yosemite Sam: "Ah'm a Hessian, without no aggression."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2013)

Nope its a show
If he had Sanshou, which is what they teach to fight at shaolin, it would look different and not pretty.

More like these

A Sanshou match






Cung Le






This is a demo too and to me. a much better example of Shaolin Kungfu with Shaolin apps..and Shaolin with Shaolin apps is rare


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 2, 2013)

clfsean said:


> He's not a monk. He's a kid with a shaved head & pinkish (WTF????) robes.



How would you know that? Some monks wear pink. I don't think they care about "girly" colors.



> However, that was a demonstration, not a fight.



Maybe, but it wasn't scripted. It showed grace, agility and composure, and did so with great technique. They both seem highly skilled.

I bet that the monk would have reacted with the same composure if attacked in a real fight.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 2, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> How would you know that? Some monks wear pink. I don't think they care about "girly" colors.



Nothing to do with, as you put it "girly colors" Shaolin monks wear orange robes (period). Also color makes a difference to various Buddhist sects so although they would not be thinking, as you put it, "girly colors" they would be rather aware of what color they would be wearing.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 2, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> How would you know that? Some monks wear pink. I don't think they care about "girly" colors.
> 
> Maybe, but it wasn't scripted. It showed grace, agility and composure, and did so with great technique. They both seem highly skilled.
> 
> I bet that the monk would have reacted with the same composure if attacked in a real fight.



*sigh*
:trollsign


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nothing to do with, as you put it "girly colors" Shaolin monks wear orange robes (period). Also color makes a difference to various Buddhist sects so although they would not be thinking, as you put it, "girly colors" they would be rather aware of what color they would be wearing.



Sure, but not every single one of them, and not ALL the time, right?

If this is not a monk, they sure made one hell of a replica. He looks like one, has the composure of one and the fighting skills of one, so...



> *sigh*
> :trollsign



Are you even loosely familiar with what a forum troll is?


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Sure, but not every single one of them, and not ALL the time, right?
> 
> If this is not a monk, they sure made one hell of a replica. He looks like one, has the composure of one and the fighting skills of one, so...
> 
> ...



Na, the guy in pink was the TKD guy. We dont wear Dobok all the time, you know.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 3, 2013)

double. sorry.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Sure, but not every single one of them, and not ALL the time, right?
> 
> If this is not a monk, they sure made one hell of a replica. He looks like one, has the composure of one and the fighting skills of one, so...



No... that is the answer.




Mr. President said:


> Are you even loosely familiar with what a forum troll is?



Why yes I do oh trollish one... thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Sure, but not every single one of them, and not ALL the time, right?



Wrong, if it is a Shaolin monk it is every single one of them all the time. The same goes for every other Buddhist sect if they are a monk...every single one of them...all the time.



Mr. President said:


> If this is not a monk, they sure made one hell of a replica. He looks like one, has the composure of one and the fighting skills of one, so...



No, he does not have the fighting skills of a Shaolin monk since that would be Sanshou. Shaolin Monks today can fight bit hot with the high flying forms you see them preform, They are taught Sanshou for fighting and if he was fighting like they train at Shaolin today it would have looked much more like the videos I linked. Could he have gone to Shaolin, yup, a lot do, but very few actually become monks and they too are strained in Sanshou. Saw one do a demo once, damn impressive, looked like a Shaolin Monk too, but he wasnt. I believe Beijingren call that type almost monk or fake monk.

There was one Shaolin person I know of who was still working at training the old Shaolin style, but he died not to long ago and he had some pretty impressive students and that was none of them because if it was, and that was a fight, it would have looked more like the 3rd video I linked. And to be honest I am not sure if any of his students are monks, I believe he was and it is possible a couple are but again, that was not any of them.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wrong, if it is a Shaolin monk it is every single one of them all the time. The same goes for every other Buddhist sect if they are a monk...every single one of them...all the time.



Well, I know disciples wear gray, but I read somewhere that they also wear colors based on the colors of autumn, like orange, red, yellow and brown, but there's very little english-written evidence, so I don't know.



> Shaolin Monks today can fight bit hot with the high flying forms you see them preform



Bit hot?



> Could he have gone to Shaolin, yup, a lot do, but very few actually become monks



Yeah, I can see how most fail, but even if this guy did, he sure got far. I don't see how you can reach that level of fluidity in your Kung Fu demonstration without a whole lot of training and dedication.



> No, he does not have the fighting skills of a Shaolin monk since that would be Sanshou.



You're saying that if a Shaolink monk was forced to defend himself, he would use Sanshou? I thought it was more the "contact sport" side of Kung Fu, and monks focus on their "temple training" Kung Fu.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Well, I know disciples wear gray, but I read somewhere that they also wear colors based on the colors of autumn, like orange, red, yellow and brown, but there's very little english-written evidence, so I don't know.



No... they wear whatever they're told to wear or given to wear. There's not much else to do. 



Mr. President said:


> Yeah, I can see how most fail, but even if this guy did, he sure got far. I don't see how you can reach that level of fluidity in your Kung Fu demonstration without a whole lot of training and dedication.



Easily... that was a scripted demo & wasn't meant as anything else so fluidity is like anything else, no pressure, no flub. It was not anything other than patty cakes. A contact strike would've been loss of face for both parties.



Mr. President said:


> You're saying that if a Shaolink monk was forced to defend himself, he would use Sanshou? I thought it was more the "contact sport" side of Kung Fu, and monks focus on their "temple training" Kung Fu.



No he wouldn't "use" sanshou. He would respond with sanshou application of wushu. You can't have sanshou/sanda without wushu. You can have wushu without sanshou. This guy wasn't fighting. This guy wasn't sparring. This guy wasn't doing anything martial except looking like it. 

If you'd talk rather than pontificate... if you'd ask rather than making uninformed presumptions... you might learn something. Nobody here that I know of refuses knowledge (to a degree) when approached. Everybody I know here doesn't work well with people who spout off & then refuse to listen when given accurate & correct information.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2013)

I see clfsean already did a great job of answering this and I agree with all he said 



Mr. President said:


> Well, I know disciples wear gray, but I read somewhere that they also wear colors based on the colors of autumn, like orange, red, yellow and brown, but there's very little english-written evidence, so I don't know.


See what clfseans post
I will add they wear grey and occasionally blue and then the saffron. Not pink, not rainbow, not green, but mauve. Grey, sometimes blue and monks wear the saffron 



Mr. President said:


> Bit hot?



Sorry Typographical error, I was in a hurry
Here read this one



> No, he does not have the fighting skills of a Shaolin monk since that would be Sanshou. Shaolin Monks today can fight *but not *with the high flying forms you see them preform, They are taught Sanshou for fighting and if he was fighting like they train at Shaolin today it would have looked much more like the videos I linked. Could he have gone to Shaolin, yup, a lot do, but very few actually become monks and they too are strained in Sanshou. Saw one do a demo once, damn impressive, looked like a Shaolin Monk too, but he wasnt. I believe Beijingren call that type almost monk or fake monk.
> 
> There was one Shaolin person I know of who was still working at training the old Shaolin style, but he died not too long ago and he had some pretty impressive students and that was none of them because if it was, and that was a fight, it would have looked more like the 3rd video I linked. And to be honest I am not sure if any of his students are monks, I believe he was and it is possible a couple are but again, that was not any of them.





Mr. President said:


> Yeah, I can see how most fail, but even if this guy did, he sure got far. I don't see how you can reach that level of fluidity in your Kung Fu demonstration without a whole lot of training and dedication.



See clfseans post



Mr. President said:


> You're saying that if a Shaolink monk was forced to defend himself, he would use Sanshou? I thought it was more the "contact sport" side of Kung Fu, and monks focus on their "temple training" Kung Fu.



See clfseans post


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 3, 2013)

> Easily... that was a scripted demo



I don't see how it was scripted, as they seemed to attack at random timings, but even if it was, it still takes a considerable amount of skill to perform the moves the way he did.



> It was not anything other than patty cakes. A contact strike would've been loss of face for both parties.



With the risk of sounding like a troll - How do you know that?



> He would respond with sanshou application of wushu.



Meaning what?



> if you'd ask rather than making uninformed presumptions



Just before you wrote that, you quoted me asking a question. How do you go so quickly from quoting a question to saying: "if you'd ask"? Are you trying to feed the troll? (That's what I am, right?)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 3, 2013)

If you want to believe in a fantasy and want him to be a monk...ok...abracadabra...POOF he's a monk.

As to what is meant by sanshou applications of wushu

Wushu is the real live Chinese word for Chinese martial arts, it is not Kung Fu. Kung Fu means hard work.

Sanshou is one of the many wushu styles therefore he would use sanshou applications and since sanshou is wushu it is sanshou applications of wushu, not Shaolinquan applications of wushu because they don't teach those anymore at Shaolin.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I don't see how it was scripted, as they seemed to attack at random timings, but even if it was, it still takes a considerable amount of skill to perform the moves the way he did.



I never said there wasn't skill involved. Actually I think I said it or intimated it directly.




Mr. President said:


> With the risk of sounding like a troll - How do you know that?



Because this from the way they carried, was a demo... nothing more. Loss of face would've occurred on both sides for 1) smacking the other guy, and 2) the other guy getting smacked.



Mr. President said:


> Meaning what?



Meaning (from the wushu guy only) would've waded in like gangbusters. There'd be nothing flashy or showy. He would've moved in chopping trees to destroy the base, dropping bombs from on high to the body & trying to throw him to the ground. 



Mr. President said:


> Just before you wrote that, you quoted me asking a question. How do you go so quickly from quoting a question to saying: "if you'd ask"? Are you trying to feed the troll? (That's what I am, right?)



Yep... there's a difference in asking a directed, sincere question and not. 

As far as feeding the troll... oh, I can bait you right along. But I was trying to offer you some advice, move away from playing with you & trying to get you some real, factual info... but if you don't want it, just say the word Sunshine.


----------



## smithr (Mar 4, 2013)

It looked like they were going back and forth in a very linear fashion, and not exploiting any angles or trying to control the distance of the fight. It almost looked choreographed to me.  From my beginner perspective, I think it is important to use angles and distance in various attacks. I saw very little of this in the original post video.  

Overall, I was not impressed.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> If you want to believe in a fantasy and want him to be a monk...ok...abracadabra...POOF he's a monk.
> 
> As to what is meant by sanshou applications of wushu
> 
> ...



Make your mind up is he a poof or a monk?  

Experienced martial artists with many sparring bouts, fights and competitive bouts under their belts can tell quite easily what is real and what is cheoreographed. Demonstrations like this one are good for showing what an art can do, it takes skill to to spar in such a way you can show off your moves without hurting your partner. 
I don't know that much about Chinese martial arts but I know more than I did and am still learning thanks to the excellent posters here and if they are telling you something believe them, they know what they are talking about from experience, practice and usage not from watching online videos. 

Like the professional wrestling, which I like watching, videos like this are done by good athletes, like pro wrestling though if they really struck each other there would be blood, guts and broken bones all over the place.


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting thread, sort of, with a nice video.  To me it is clearly two skilled practitioners displaying their art for a demo, who are actively not trying to hit each other and simply trying to make each other look good for the sake of each others arts, such as is normally the case when performing a demo.

As for the colours of the robes, a bit of a silly argument but hopefully this will help clear it up and not start it raging again:

Years ago the Monks simply made up their robes from any rags they could find, eventually when they started making proper or decent robes the lower level or disciples wore robes that were varying shades of grey, starting normally from a darker blue-grey and moving into a flat grey over time.  They would eventually progress onto a yellowy-orange colour (almost saffron) as they gained experience and eventually the most experienced would don the orange robes (in all honesty though from what I have read, they keep all their robes, as they are not wasteful and in all honesty probably wear the one that doesn't require cleaning, so my statement may not be 100% accurate, and probably isn't lol).   
However, legitimately women were not allowed to wear the orange or saffron coloured robes (nuns etc) and most female students would wear the blue/grey robes regardless of their level.  However, in more recent times and probably with the access to different fabrics being a little easier, women have taken to wearing more different colours, normally muted, but mainly the greys with some white and yes pink and because of this and the above, you will never find a monk wearing pink robes.

Hope that helps, just some of the info I had to had, so please don't take it as gospel.


----------



## Unreal Combat (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry, while it looked pretty, it wasn't a fight. It's never a true fight until at least one guy gets punched in the face. 

Chuck that "Monk" into the UFC or K1 and let's see how good his "demonstration" of Kung Fu really is.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Unreal Combat said:


> Sorry, while it looked pretty, it wasn't a fight. It's never a true fight until at least one guy gets punched in the face.
> 
> Chuck that "Monk" into the UFC or K1 and let's see how good his "demonstration" of Kung Fu really is.



Nah, he'd have a right monk on if you did that!


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 4, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Nah, he'd have a right monk on if you did that!



Ooh that made me laugh!


----------



## clfsean (Mar 4, 2013)

Unreal Combat said:


> Sorry, while it looked pretty, it wasn't a fight. It's never a true fight until at least one guy gets punched in the face.
> 
> Chuck that "Monk" into the UFC or K1 and let's see how good his "demonstration" of Kung Fu really is.



What's the old saying?? "It's all fun & games until somebody gets punched in the mouth"??


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 4, 2013)

clfsean said:


> Because this from the way they carried



Strictly speaking, that's an evaluation. It might be a high probability one, but it's still an evaluation. 



> Meaning (from the wushu guy only) would've waded in like gangbusters.  There'd be nothing flashy or showy. He would've moved in chopping trees  to destroy the base, dropping bombs from on high to the body &  trying to throw him to the ground.



What if a monk is a specialist in crane or mantis style? Wouldn't he fight with that?



> there's a difference in asking a directed, sincere question and not.



So now I don't only have to ask, I have to do it in a way that pleases you. You're a high maintenance forum participant.



> But I was trying to offer you some advice



You were being snippy.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Strictly speaking, that's an evaluation. It might be a high probability one, but it's still an evaluation.



It's accurate. Way beyond what you put up as an opinion.



Mr. President said:


> What if a monk is a specialist in crane or mantis style? Wouldn't he fight with that?



With sanshou/sanda application representative of that particular style. Bottom line is it wouldn't look scripted & hands off. Somebody would've gone down, possibly from either side. 



Mr. President said:


> So now I don't only have to ask, I have to do it in a way that pleases you. You're a high maintenance forum participant.



*sigh* ... no, I'm very low maintenance. But I'm running very low right now in tolerance to people who when pointed out as incorrect, think they have to buck up to not be seen in error.  In other simpler words so it's not perceived as high maintenance, my BS meter is set to 1... you've rung about a 5. 



Mr. President said:


> You were being snippy.



I'm being old, crotchety & yes, correct ... you're being petulant like my step kids used to when I counted their age on one hand.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Let me think about this....we have some very experienced CMA people on here who are telling us one thing and we have a non martial artist (no style at all) who is telling us what he's learnt from watching videos...who I shall I believe.... wait one..oooh, that's right it's the very experienced martial artists of course...duh! 

:hb:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> What if a monk is a specialist in crane or mantis style? Wouldn't he fight with that?




NO!!! For crying out loud do you read anything that is posted.

Let me break this down for you

There are no Shaolin monks who fight with any shaolin forms (Shaolinquan) in the 21st century, it is all performance wushu and they do not specialize in anything. They are trained to fight and that is with sanshou, not shaolinquan and not animal forms. Stop fantasizing and face the reality here. Shaolin today is mostly a tourist trap and big martial arts school in modern CHina. That big martial ars school will train the hell out of you and assuming you make it through you will be in great shape, rather well trained in "PREFORMANCE WUSHU" and "SANSHOU" the sanshou bits are for fighting.

Now of all the people, mostly kids, that go to Shaolin and train at Shaolin a very small number of those go on to be actual Monks. 

Now if you want to pretend it is different or fantasize about the great fighting skills of the shaolin monks using shaolinquan then go ahead but stop asking silly questions and trying to figure out a way to support your fantasy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Let me think about this....we have some very experienced CMA people on here who are telling us one thing and we have a non martial artist (no style at all) who is telling us what he's learnt from watching videos...who I shall I believe.... wait one..oooh, that's right it's the very experienced martial artists of course...duh!
> 
> :hb:




You know you have just come up with the best response to this whole thing

 :hb:  :hb:


----------



## K-man (Mar 4, 2013)

clfsean said:


> *sigh* ... no, I'm very low maintenance. But I'm running very low right now in tolerance to people who when pointed out as incorrect, think they have to buck up to not be seen in error.  In other simpler words so it's not perceived as high maintenance, my BS meter is set to 1... you've rung about a 5.
> 
> I'm being old, crotchety & yes, correct ... you're being petulant like my step kids used to when I counted their age on one hand.


You are sooo polite.

I'm sorry. I'm not buying into this thread as my BS meter broke right near the beginning of the thread.  But it is interesting .... like watching a kindergarten kid arguing the point with a bunch university graduates.  I was going to take a different route, but when I came to the first bridge, there was this big sign ......

:trollsign

....  and I'm scared of trolls.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 4, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> There are no Shaolin monks who fight with any shaolin forms (Shaolinquan) in the 21st century



Why did they stop?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Why did they stop?



The Chinese government "encouraged" Modern, performance wushu to the exclusion of martial application.  So that is what happened to the Chinese forms.

There are still legitimate traditional martial artists in China, but those would be small, independent groups who probably practice in the parks or in the home courtyard or garage, quietly by themselves.  At Shaolin, it's pretty much all Modern performance Wushu because it's great for tourism, it puts on a good show (yes, they are tremendous Athletes, but not fighting martial artists) and that's what the government wants.  They are ambassadors for Chinese cultural and performance arts, as defined by the Chinese government.  And the government gives them financial support so they live a life of comfort above what most people live.  But they do train very hard for it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 4, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Why did they stop?



1) see Flying Cranes post

2) Cultural Revolution


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 17, 2013)

clfsean said:


> He's not a monk. He's a kid with a shaved head & pinkish (WTF????) robes.



Then how come I just found out that his name is Shi Xing Hong, and he is a Shaolin warrior monk from the 32nd generation, and that his birth name is Wang DeQing?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Then how come I just found out that his name is Shi Xing Hong, and he is a Shaolin warrior monk from the 32nd generation, and that his birth name is Wang DeQing?


Any evidence of this? links, sites, biography, etc.?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Then how come I just found out that his name is Shi Xing Hong, and he is a Shaolin warrior monk from the 32nd generation, and that his birth name is Wang DeQing?



And exactly how did you find that out? 

Did you go to Shaolin and they showed you the records...which of you being unknown to them is highly likely  and of course they are written in Chinese so I am assuming you are literate and fluent in Chinese. Or did you as the guy in the video who likely speaks only Chinese and would likely benefit a lot outside of China being known as a Shaoliin or did you as a pal who is as much as an expert as you appear to be

My first sifu told everyone he was trained by the Chen family too....that is until one of the Chen family showed up and told him to stop it.
He also claims to be trained by Wudang..... has pictures to prove it....he wasn't trained by Wudang either.

And the whole thing here is that if in fact he is a monk form Shaolin, he is not trained to fight with Shaolin forms... those are for show, much like a dance....he is trained to fight with SANSHOU!!!!

Now since you obviously know little to nothing about real Chinese martial arts, but you seem to want to deify the guy in your link video as being a kung fu god there is not really much of reason you will listen too but I have to say this is getting rather silly and bordering pathetic so you go with the fantasy and I will stick with reality


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 17, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Any evidence of this? links, sites, biography, etc.?



http://www.shixinghong.com

By the way, I didn't even have to get that. By simply googling "Shi Xing Hong Taekwondo", this picture came up:







Apparently he's been teaching and doing demonstrations all over Europe for years.



> And exactly how did you find that out?



There's this thing called the internet...


----------



## K-man (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Then how come I just found out that his name is Shi Xing Hong, and he is a Shaolin warrior monk from the 32nd generation, and that his birth name is Wang DeQing?


Your original post was *"In my opinion -The most impressive demonstration of Kung Fu on YouTube".*
As others have pointed out the guy is obviously skilled but it is a demonstration and it, IMHO, wasn't a great demonstration. I have seen the Shaolin monks on tour and I have seen them in China. They put on an impressive show, especially in China. 

The Shaolin demonstrations are spectacular but they don't make me want to race out and learn Kung Fu. I would be far more impressed if they were demonstrating the fighting applications of their forms.     :asian:


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 17, 2013)

K-man said:


> Your original post was *"In my opinion -The most impressive demonstration of Kung Fu on YouTube".*
> As others have pointed out the guy is obviously skilled but it is a demonstration and it, IMHO, wasn't a great demonstration. I have seen the Shaolin monks on tour and I have seen them in China. They put on an impressive show, especially in China.
> 
> The Shaolin demonstrations are spectacular but they don't make me want to race out and learn Kung Fu. I would be far more impressed if they were demonstrating the fighting applications of their forms.     :asian:



I'm not talking about the original post. I'm talking about the fact that I said it's a monk and was immediately corrected. Whenever I tried to suggest that it might be, it was met with ridicule and contempt because "we know about CMA and you don't".

You said that I was a "kindergarten kid arguing the point with a bunch university graduates", and what do you know? I was right. He is a monk. The "university graduates" were wrong.

I'm not claiming to be a Wushu Guru, but is it so hard to admit that I was right on this point and everybody else, who ridiculed me about thinking he's a monk, were wrong?


----------



## clfsean (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Then how come I just found out that his name is Shi Xing Hong, and he is a Shaolin warrior monk from the 32nd generation, and that his birth name is Wang DeQing?



And did you know for a donation of about $,$$$ & a week or two training at one of many wushu guans around Dengfeng & the temple, you too can become a bonafide Shi named disciple as well?


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 17, 2013)

clfsean said:


> And did you know for a donation of about $,$$$ & a week or two training at one of many wushu guans around Dengfeng & the temple, you too can become a bonafide Shi named disciple as well?



Oh I see... So now we have a mini conspiracy theory goin' on. He bribed them for it. OK. Then explain this:

http://www.amazon.com/Shaolin-Kung-With-Xing-Hong/dp/B004IFA6SO

And this:






How did he learn that? From a pamphlet in a cereal box?

And how about this:






How much more evidence do you need before you admit you were flat out wrong and lil' ol' me was right?


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Shaolin warrior monk



You mean he lived a life of violent conflict then retired as a monk, as was often the case?


----------



## clfsean (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Oh I see... So now we have a mini conspiracy theory goin' on. He bribed them for it. OK. Then explain this:



Easy... he learned it at a wushu guan. Never said anything to the different. He didn't bribe anybody. He paid his fees for training, just like everybody else except for you I think. But you can too... if you cough up the $$$$$ you can learn too!!! 



Mr. President said:


> How much more evidence do you need before you admit you were flat out wrong and lil' ol' me was right?



As soon as you prove that he's a monk & not a paid performer.


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 17, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> You mean he lived a life of violent conflict then retired as a monk, as was often the case?



It means that he's been in the Shaolin temple since he was a kid, and has become proficient enough spiritually, mentally and physically to be certified and known as a warrior monk of the 32nd generation.

Plus, the discovery channel seem to think he's a monk:






Then again, maybe he paid them off too...


----------



## clfsean (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> It means that he's been in the Shaolin temple since he was a kid, and has become proficient enough spiritually, mentally and physically to be certified and known as a warrior monk of the 32nd generation.



Oh... it does, does it? 

Please explain Gene then... http://www.usadojo.com/biographies/gene-ching.htm
Please explain him then.... http://www.shaolintemplela.org/The_Master.html

I mean these two have been accepted in the order... both have generational names... neither have been there since little kids, yet... hmmmmmm....


----------



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm disappointed at all the people out to show the original poster what an idiot he'd been to be impressed by the martial arts demonstrated by the two practitioners.  He was just sharing, and I for one appreciated the video - I don't understand the need to tear it apart.

FKJP


----------



## Mr. President (Mar 17, 2013)

clfsean said:


> Oh... it does, does it?
> 
> Please explain Gene then... http://www.usadojo.com/biographies/gene-ching.htm
> Please explain him then.... http://www.shaolintemplela.org/The_Master.html
> ...



You seem to have trouble understanding what I'm saying. I didn't say he became a monk because he was a kid. I said it's a part of his story and that he has been a monk of the 32nd generation, which is true.

And I'll take the word of the discovery channel researchers before I take yours. If they say he's a monk, he's a monk. Your inability to accept this is baffling, to say the least.


----------



## K-man (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I'm not talking about the original post. I'm talking about the fact that I said it's a monk and was immediately corrected. Whenever I tried to suggest that it might be, it was met with ridicule and contempt because "we know about CMA and you don't".
> 
> I didn't comment on whether he was a monk!
> 
> ...



Comments like the following leave me cold and they give the impression that you are trolling. If you are not trolling, and you wish to be part of this community, I think you need to be more thoughtful in your posts.



> I want more videos like this. A minute of that kind of fighting is a lot more impressive to me than hours of MMA and UFC. It's not sporty. No gloves. No points. No rounds. No countdown. Just a referee and an unscripted fight (Not that I think that UFC and MMA is scripted, mind you). Really beautiful stuff.





> "However, that was a demonstration, not a fight."
> Maybe, but it wasn't scripted. It showed grace, agility and composure, and did so with great technique. They both seem highly skilled.
> 
> I bet that the monk would have reacted with the same composure if attacked in a real fight.





> "There's a difference in asking a directed, sincere question and not."
> So now I don't only have to ask, I have to do it in a way that pleases you. You're a high maintenance forum participant.
> 
> "But I was trying to offer you some advice"
> You were being snippy.



Mate, I haven't a dog in this fight.  I think that your assessment of the OP video was wrong. It is a poor demo that was all flashy high kicks that I happen to think are nothing to do with RBSD. I have seen some fantastic performances from Shaolin monks and this was nothing like the Kung Fu I have seen them demonstrate. 

My Kindergarten comment refers to your attitude, not your knowledge, although with little or no martial art training your knowledge in unlikely to be encyclopaedic.      :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 17, 2013)

Folks, 
Let's try to remember that this is supposed to be a friendly sort of place, OK?  Hounding each other to give in and say the other guy was right doesn't come across as very friendly...


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> It means that he's been in the Shaolin temple since he was a kid, and has become proficient enough spiritually, mentally and physically to be certified and known as a warrior monk of the 32nd generation.



For what its worth, 'warrior' monks were warriors who retired as monks. Monks generally werent and arent warriors.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> How much more evidence do you need before you admit you were flat out wrong and lil' ol' me was right?



Right about what...him beinng a monk or that being  most impressive demonstration of Kung Fu on Youtube?

Let me repeat, and then I am done becuase it is pointless..... no monks at Shaolin train Shaolin Kung Fu as a Martial Art these days. They train it for show and they train sanshou for martial arts and what you have in your video is not sanshou


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 17, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> http://www.shixinghong.com
> 
> By the way, I didn't even have to get that. By simply googling "Shi Xing Hong Taekwondo", this picture came up:
> And why would I go and google it? You're the one posting about who it is, I have no idea how tough it will be to find him, and honestly don't want to go out of my way to help you out with your (mainly unrelated) point
> ...





The picture showed up, but not anything verifying who he is, and what he is a master in. Also, that website, as far as I know, failed to say what his ranking was in his style, whats considered a master in that style, or even WHAT style it is he studied, just that it is shaolin, and kung fu (which is a pretty broad category, and could be stretched to include things most MA'ists wouldn't consider kung fu. if you look on the wiki for shaolin kung fu (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaolin_Kung_Fu), there is a whole list of them, and also many others that claim relation to the temple, with no actual relation. There's also tai chi, which I've heard you can learn at the shaolin temples, and similar arts. Odd he didn't mention what art he practiced in that little bio-site of his.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 17, 2013)

So, i googled Shi Xin Hong Taekwondo. I saw that screenshot of a monk in pink.
I also saw this:





And this:


----------



## clfsean (Mar 18, 2013)

FrontKick-Jab-Punch said:


> I'm disappointed at all the people out to show the original poster what an idiot he'd been to be impressed by the martial arts demonstrated by the two practitioners.  He was just sharing, and I for one appreciated the video - I don't understand the need to tear it apart.
> 
> FKJP


You need to see more of his history here before thinking we're off .


----------



## clfsean (Mar 18, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> You seem to have trouble understanding what I'm saying. I didn't say he became a monk because he was a kid. I said it's a part of his story and that he has been a monk of the 32nd generation, which is true.



Right ... ok... please explain again how it makes any difference in the world? I gave you two instances of a couple of visits, some training time & $$$$$ got two non-Chinese citizens ordained into the order & given generational names. 



Mr. President said:


> And I'll take the word of the discovery channel researchers before I take yours. If they say he's a monk, he's a monk. Your inability to accept this is baffling, to say the least.



Oh.... I see. Discovery channel. Well, that explains every thing don't it?

Well since you're stuck on being right, you can be right. You also are a troll & an ignorant little one at that. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 18, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Folks,
> Let's try to remember that this is supposed to be a friendly sort of place, OK?  Hounding each other to give in and say the other guy was right doesn't come across as very friendly...



But daaaaaadddd...... he started it!!!! :bangahead:

Doesn't matter... he's made my ignore list.


----------



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 18, 2013)

clfsean said:


> You need to see more of his history here before thinking we're off .



Fair 'nuff.  I don't have the time or inclination to look, so beat up on him virtually all you like.  

FKJP =)


----------

